# Amber jar lid - is it a good one?



## akronmarbles (Nov 3, 2006)

Found this at the dump today - amber jar lid with raised center nipple. It is inscribed "PATENTED MAY 25 1886"
 Nice amber glass. Is it a good one? It does have a small chip on the bottom side.


----------



## dewdog (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm no expert but it looks like a Globe jar lid to me. Its a good one--probably worth up to $50 if you can find someone who just needs a lid for their jar.............


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 4, 2006)

first off it is a globe lid but i dont think it would be worth that much because a whole jar isnt worth enough to justify spending that much here is a link to ebay to see what complete jars are selling for     http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=amber+globe+jar


----------



## dewdog (Nov 4, 2006)

You may be right. These lids are harder to find than the jar. Redbook lists them as 50% of value of the complete jar. Its worth whatever someone is willing to pay.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 4, 2006)

ok well look at it like this you have a jar with a broken lid you paid $50 for it would you pay another $50 so it would be worth $70or $80 ? i know i wouldn't its just too much i guess if someone got a really really great deal on one with a broke lid and you had the only one there was to buy then maybe dewdog is right its only worth what someone is willing to pay although if you find one idiot who will pay 10 times what it is worth then are they all of a sudden worth 10 times as much? i wouldnt think so


----------



## dewdog (Nov 4, 2006)

The last two amber Globe lids on ebay brought thirty something and forty something--pretty good just for a lid.........................


----------



## bobclay (Nov 4, 2006)

There could be many reasons for someone to pay more than what we consider the 'norm' for a jar or closure. Perhaps they dug the jar. Perhaps they found one in Grandma's celler but they cracked the lid trying to clean it. If they had little or nothing in the jar itself, over paying to get the lid still leaves them with a bargain.

 One thing we as collectors should be concerned about is how ebay will effect jar pricing structures. My personal opinion is that ebay prices should not dictate true market value for all jars. Maybe for the more rare jars with high demand, ebay prices could be considered the 'upper range', but not necessarily the true value. Ebay is too volatile. We've all seen it before, a jar selling for hundreds or maybe even thousands more than it's "worth" because of the auction environment and several bidders really wanting the jar. Then someone having that jar and seeing what one example just sold for, lists theirs and sometimes it won't bring half of what the first one did. 

 By contrast, I've seen jars sit all day on a table at a show for $100 and not sell with dozens of collectors walking around them and not sell only to be listed on ebay and bring $250.

 Us jar collectors is just weird!  

 Bob Clay


----------



## dewdog (Nov 4, 2006)

I couldn't agree more Bob. I would love to come across a bunch of amber Globe lids--would put them on ebay without a second thought. Any of the globe lids usually do really well. I had a Globe jar at the local antique mall and someone stole the lid off of it--just the lid. They are usually more than a jar from what I've seen. 

 btw--did you see my LIPTON FRUIT GROWER AND PRESERVER jar??


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 4, 2006)

well im more into bottles myself i do have a couple of jars but i have learned alot about them because my dad collects them the lids are valuable especially for such a small piece of glass but i dont think i would pay so much  for the lid that i had more invested than i could sell it for it just doesnt make sense to me i may be wrong other people may be a little more willing than i am


----------



## #1twin (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Mike,  Would the aqua color of the same style be worth much?
 Thanks,  Marvin


----------



## dewdog (Nov 9, 2006)

My guess would be $10 to $15 for an aqua one in good shape. Just my opinion.


----------

